
A good explanation of the problems with YouTube's algorithms - LordAtlas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHsa9DqmId8
======
nwah1
Great video. A feedback loop between algorithms and content creators, with the
audience's influence being quite weak and indirect.

The monetization in general is often heralded as important for revenue
sharing. By comparison, facebook just takes all our content and gives us
nothing for it.

But it obviously isn't all good. It creates a lot of perverse incentives to
optimize for the letter of whatever the algorithm recommends, instead of
authentically serving the audience's needs or authentically trying to produce
content purely of high quality.

